# still bogging down



## hunsberger1 (Mar 3, 2014)

01 altima idles fine when give gas there is a bogg then recovers when in gear just boggs plugs looked fine havnt got to the fuel filter yet would the mfs cause this alot of vibration coming from air box anyone ever have this problem


----------



## smj999smj (Jan 1, 2006)

The MAS is only a sensor; while it is very important for engine management, it shouldn't cause any noises in the airbox. The two things I would consider doing is an exhaust backpressure test and an engine compression test. You might try removing the upstream O2 sensor and driving it to see if the bogging down decreases (obviously, it will be a little loud when you do this and this is only for a quick test). If the bogging down is reduced, it could be a very good indication of a clogged exhaust/catalytic converter.


----------



## hunsberger1 (Mar 3, 2014)

got to drive the 01 Altima today sluggish as first until the rpms reved up the got some power until the next shift all the way up to 60 mph but rpms where at 4200 could this be a timing issue


----------

